# winter wax



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi all

i want put some wax on my car before winter to protect from salt etc.

any advice ?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

friktat said:


> Hi all
> 
> i want put some wax on my car before winter to protect from salt etc.
> 
> any advice ?


Wash it first


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

well i just dont wash before waxing ;D


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> friktat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: And I thought I was a sarchy t##t!
I gave mine a thorough wash t'other week before Britcar. Then a quick go over with Autoglym Super Resin Polish and then a coat of Extra Gloss Protection. 
Then I pushed it back into the garage!


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

Give it a wax then use autoglym extra gloss, make sure you get under the wheel arches and all the nooks and crannies .


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks guys

but what kind of wax autoglym is well ? 
i know if you put wax on black matt alloys will be look like s**t ;D


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

friktat said:


> thanks guys
> 
> but what kind of wax autoglym is well ?
> i know if you put wax on black matt alloys will be look like s**t ;D


on my old matt black alloys I had on my mk2 leon I used auto glym bumper gel think it was sealed them and made them look really good


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Very good hard wearing wax!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/colli ... d_207.html

Not the easiest wax to use though


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Not a wax, but try Sonax Hybrid NPT for winter protection - it's insanely good. I've been using it on a few winter details now.

Beading is insane, sheeting when spraying with jet wash is ridiculous. Lasts about 5/6 months with non acidic cleaning.

Here's a picture I took showing the tightness of it beading on a MK1 TT. You can use it on glass, metals, black trim - really useful product.










Link below.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... _1200.html


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Bought some NPT on your recommendation Daryl and you're right, it's awesome stuff. Easy to apply and beads like nothing I've used before.

Tried a few Sonax products now and they really are hard to beat.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep proper stuff!!


----------

